# AJ'S AUTO UPHOLSTERY



## LAUGHING BOY

OVER 25 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

INTERIOR SHOTS


----------



## WESTCOASTER

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CustomMachines

:thumbsup: Specially the first one!! real tight


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 22 2006, 11:49 AM~4680257
> *
> *


thats my car looks great


----------



## Mr Impala

i thought that was the car they raffled


----------



## Windex

I passed by that place tons of times, near the blvd. right?


----------



## regalnatedog

cool, gotta give you guys a call. working on my Regal..


----------



## CMEDROP

props. those look good


----------



## KANDYLAND

:biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Impala

If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item


----------



## childforsaken

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

AJ'S DID IT... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Rolled Brim

NICE INTERIORS...HARD TO FIND A GOOD SHOP OVER HERE IN HOUSTON...


----------



## KANDYLAND

:biggrin:


----------



## big420atx

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@May 2 2006, 12:44 AM~5354887
> *NICE INTERIORS...HARD TO FIND A GOOD SHOP OVER HERE IN HOUSTON...
> *


lots a bomb ass shops in houston...what u trying to get done


----------



## KANDYLAND

AJ'S UPHOLSTERY "LIME DROP"


----------



## KANDYLAND

"LIME DROP"


----------



## 63 ss rider

how much for a stock interior on a 63 in green


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## goldwave84

What car is that, the "LIME DROP"?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by goldwave84_@Jun 15 2006, 06:46 AM~5611026
> *What car is that, the "LIME DROP"?
> *


THE GREEN 1960 CHEVY IMPALA


----------



## goldwave84

Thanks!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## baghdady

do you guys do convertible tops? i am looking for a canvas top, let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I might have to have "pops" do me up when the car is ready,


----------



## baghdady

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 19 2006, 05:11 PM~5634360
> *do you guys do convertible tops? i am looking for a canvas top, let me know  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :angry: Anybody :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 21 2006, 03:18 PM~5646629
> *:uh:  :angry:  Anybody  :biggrin:
> *


Just call them.


----------



## OrangeCounty58

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 21 2006, 03:18 PM~5646629
> *:uh:  :angry:  Anybody  :biggrin:
> *


AJs does everything, including tops. Do good work. what did you need done? Depends on what you want to do.


----------



## KANDYLAND

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Jun 19 2006, 04:11 PM~5634360
> *do you guys do convertible tops? i am looking for a canvas top, let me know  :biggrin:
> *


CALL THE SHOP @ 714 636 9020 ASK FOR JESSE...


----------



## 79queencut-limited

Need to redo my interior i think ill check you guys out. :thumbsup:


----------



## KANDYLAND

AJ'S UPHOLSTERY...
MANY LOWRIDERS FROM ORIGINAL TO CUSTOM INTERIORS WILL BE @ THE IMPERIALS CARSHOW IN HAWAIIAN GARDENS....WILL POST PICS AFTER THE SHOW....


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

how about lowrider bike seats(schwinn banana seats)?i heard they don't do them anymore.i need a couple done.they do bad ass work.pm me if they still do them. :biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO

tyght work homies .... pm me








myspace.com/thedreamboy


----------



## KANDYLAND

THANX...


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest




----------



## Swazo

> _Originally posted by KANDYLAND_@Jul 29 2006, 08:47 PM~5866289
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damn, I really like this interior! OEM SS style but in tweed (I think...), it has a clean but custom look  

Any more pics of it or any others like it??


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

I WILL POST MORE IN THE NEAR FUTURE...CLASSICS WITH A CUSTOM LOOK...


----------



## Swazo

I'll be looking forward to seeing them! I've been trying to find a shop that can make me a white '64 SS interior w/ red suede inserts (the pleated areas of the seats, and the center/middle areas of the door panels...)


----------



## meza310angel310

hey homie?how much would they charge to do my whole inside of my car? i have a 1957 cadillac fleetwood?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

CLASSICS C.C.....CHARLIE LOPEZ....."ALWAYS REMEMBERED..."


----------



## meza310angel310

hey there big AL , i like to know what it will cost to do my whole interior, i have a 57 cadillac fleetwood. 4 door. can i give me a ball park figure?thanks


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## UDUNFUCKEDUP

yall do tight ass work I used to work in a shop got tired of all the work...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 1989ltc

whats the best way to biscuit tuck...do you somehow sew with a machine or is it all hand sewn


----------



## PUPPETP13




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 8 2006, 11:56 PM~6532874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: That one is really nice!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## uce84

:0 Clean work


----------



## putoshopper

you do grit work myfrennd. Eye was wondering watt color combo interiors will look good on Kandy apple kobalt blue paint job. I am going to go wid tweed. thanks ese.


----------



## Str8crazy80

I got a Question? I'm wanting to know can you make some 64 SS seat covers... front bench seats and the back seat the stock green color?? because i've been searching all the restoration catalogs but cant find a stock green inteior kit for a 64 SS can you help me out??? if so pm me i'm wanting to know really bad


----------



## SUNNYD

jesses a really cool guy my pops just took his car in today for a full custom interior lets hope it turns out well as im sure it will :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*

REAL NICE WORK !! :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Dec 22 2006, 06:27 PM~6806905
> *REAL NICE WORK !!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 
THANKS....


----------



## crenshaw magraw

professional work.

i luv that


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## himbone

HOW MUCH TO DO MY HARLEY SEAT IN SOME GATOR?


----------



## OGDinoe1




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 27 2006, 12:20 AM~6834338
> *HOW MUCH TO DO MY HARLEY SEAT IN SOME GATOR?
> *


CALL THE SHOP @ 714-636-9020 AND ASK FOR JESSE...


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 21 2007, 08:40 PM~7049992
> *
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I'll be taking the foe here!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Mar 6 2007, 06:43 AM~7418054
> *I'll be taking the foe here!
> *


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:wave: what's up!


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Hey Laughing Boy,any pics of recent cars done by the shop? :dunno: Post them up!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 19 2007, 07:20 PM~7510580
> *Hey Laughing Boy,any pics of recent cars done by the shop? :dunno: Post them up!
> *


AFTER SUNDAY'S SHOW @ TUSTIN HIGH SCHOOL...APRIL 1ST 2007....AJ'S UPHOLSTERY IS A SPONSOR....


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:thumbsup: I might see you there.I'll be with Ronnie and TEMPTATION


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

TTT!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 4 2007, 04:25 PM~7619835
> *TTT!!
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## uce84

Fuking nice :0


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## SUNNYD

ill post some pics this weekend of my pops street rod interior done by Aj's :thumbsup: came out cool


----------



## Ray S

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Oct 27 2006, 12:35 AM~6454573
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey love the color anybody have the name of this charcoal? or send me some picks of charcoal with flake


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Post some new pics LB!!


----------



## degre576

man you get down


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 :0 :0 Good ass work TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 9 2006, 09:17 PM~5210662
> *AJ'S DID IT... :biggrin:
> *



anymore pics of the LS monte from KLIQUE?i need ideas for my 78 :biggrin:


----------



## Topox3

I wish I lived in Califas again!!


----------



## Dominance CC

Good Work


----------



## classic53

THEY DO GREAT WORK  AND ARE COOL PEEPS


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Aug 20 2007, 01:49 PM~8598275
> *THEY DO GREAT WORK   AND ARE COOL PEEPS
> *


THANX... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Aug 15 2007, 04:19 PM~8562914
> *anymore pics of the LS monte from KLIQUE?i need ideas for my 78 :biggrin:
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## 310~SFCC

I'LL BE STOPPING BY IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS....


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## Shadow's 67 impala

anybody knows who does good work on bombs


----------



## classic53

GO TO AJ'S HOMIE


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## guess who

:biggrin:


----------



## guess who

:biggrin:


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

:thumbsup:


----------



## classic53

THEY DOING MY HEADLINER RIGHT NOW GREAT GUYS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 22 2008, 04:00 PM~9757308
> *THEY DOING MY HEADLINER RIGHT NOW GREAT GUYS :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Let's see a pic!


----------



## classic53

will post up tonight it was raining like a mofo when went to pick her up came out clean ass hell .JESSE IS A GREAT GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 25 2008, 10:03 AM~9781511
> *will post up tonight it was raining like a mofo when went to pick her up came out clean ass hell .JESSE IS A GREAT GUY TO DO BUSINESS WITH
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## classic53

SHOTS OF MY HEADLINER SORRY FOR BAD PICS IT WAS RAINING BUT GREAT WORK BY AJ'S


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Jan 27 2008, 07:26 PM~9798978
> *SHOTS OF MY HEADLINER SORRY FOR BAD PICS IT WAS RAINING BUT GREAT WORK BY AJ'S
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ArnGar

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt for some good work


----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 30 2008, 11:38 AM~9822440
> *ttt for some good work
> *


GREAT WORK GOOD PRICE WHAT ELSE CAN YOU ASK FOR :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 1 2008, 01:12 PM~9842259
> *GREAT WORK GOOD PRICE WHAT ELSE CAN YOU ASK FOR  :biggrin:
> *


Is that on the '53? You going for a color change? And yes, that tweed came out nice, I'd be happy too.


----------



## KANDYLAND

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64




----------



## classic53

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 1 2008, 03:01 PM~9843458
> *Is that on the '53? You going for a color change? And yes, that tweed came out nice, I'd be happy too.
> *


NOPE ON MY WIFE 71 SUBURBAN ''PURPLE CRUSH'' :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 6 2008, 08:37 AM~9876699
> *NOPE ON MY WIFE 71 SUBURBAN ''PURPLE CRUSH''  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## A&W

Going to AJ's Monday


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:wave: 

What's up!!!!


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by NEWLIFE ELA_@Feb 11 2008, 09:31 PM~9921394
> *:wave:
> 
> What's up!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## classic53

GREAT WORK ALWAYS AT AJ'S


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by classic53_@Feb 21 2008, 08:20 PM~10000976
> *GREAT WORK ALWAYS AT AJ'S
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 27 2008, 07:19 AM~10266766
> *
> *


 :wave: where's the pics?


----------



## classic53




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## LA COUNTY

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az




----------



## heyzel

> _Originally posted by KANDYLAND_@Jul 29 2006, 09:53 PM~5866321
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that's n mean interior right there


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Mar 27 2008, 04:20 PM~10270656
> *:wave: where's the pics?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## iggy1

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 22 2007, 11:43 AM~7747724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## iggy1

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 22 2007, 11:43 AM~7747724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for a setup like this?????? let me kno who to talk to


----------



## GUS 650

we're trying to see if anyones willing to sponsor some white vinal and red pipeing a headliner material and a carpet 4 this cause? we're trying to see if anyone can come through on just the material??

Strangers Wish


----------



## classic53

BUMP FOR THE FELLAS AT AJ'S TOP QUILITY WORK AT A GOOD PRICE


----------



## CapitalBailBonds

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Apr 22 2007, 11:43 AM~7747724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is this real??? Magic Don Juans whip?? wtf


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

Yeah it's real!...thats how they do it at AJ's!


----------



## 310~SFCC

DO THEY NEED TO SEE THE CAR IN PERSON FOR AN ESTIMATE OR CAN THEY DO IT WITH PIC'S


----------



## classic53

BUMP FOR THE FELLAS AT AJ'S


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## King Krush 79

> _Originally posted by King Krush 79_@Oct 2 2008, 03:04 PM~11761463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> where its blue i want lv and where its white i want it black shes gonna do pink piping  on the rest
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Hellraizer

:biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER

Wow awsome work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 5 2008, 08:52 AM~12069325
> *Wow awsome work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 20 2008, 08:45 AM~12209455
> *
> *



:wave: any pics of resent work?montes,regals, or oldsmobiles :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Nov 20 2008, 06:30 PM~12214921
> *:wave: any pics of resent work?montes,regals, or oldsmobiles :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


just 60's...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 4 2008, 01:25 PM~12335477
> *just 60's...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 13 2008, 09:03 AM~12419707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


more,more,more!!!!!!pics :wave:


----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## MISTER ED

CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT KIND A SEWING MACINE YOU USE..... AND WHAT TYPE OF NEEDLE AND THREAD ??????


----------



## MISTER ED

CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT KIND A SEWING MACINE YOU USE..... AND WHAT TYPE OF NEEDLE AND THREAD ??????


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## guess who




----------



## ArnGar

> _Originally posted by ~KALEIDOSCOPE~_@Dec 19 2008, 07:01 AM~12474059
> *
> *


Hey Joe, what's up!


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@Dec 22 2008, 04:34 PM~12501555
> *CAN YOU TELL ME WHAT KIND A SEWING MACINE YOU USE..... AND WHAT TYPE OF NEEDLE AND THREAD ??????
> *


CONSEW SEWING MACHINE...


----------



## STKN209

Nice Work.... :thumbsup:


----------



## LAHABORAREA64

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Mar 1 2006, 02:22 AM~4951366
> *If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item
> *


BIG B WHAT MAG IS THIS A NEW ONE ANY NAME YET :nicoderm:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by LAHABORAREA64_@Dec 30 2008, 09:52 PM~12566385
> *BIG B WHAT MAG IS THIS A NEW ONE ANY NAME YET :nicoderm:
> *


LAID...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

GOOD PEOPLE.


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jan 11 2009, 03:46 PM~12671854
> *GOOD PEOPLE.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

THE LATEST IN AJ'S UPHOLSTERY...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

[IMG}http://i558.photobucket.com/albums/ss26/IMPERIALSITHLORD/MARCH20083.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## mkvelidadon

AROUND HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE TO REPLACE A FULL VINYL TOP.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Jan 21 2009, 10:21 PM~12779075
> *AROUND HOW MUCH WOULD IT BE TO REPLACE A FULL VINYL TOP.
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 24 2009, 10:51 PM~12806853
> *
> *


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## Rod Stewart




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 29775

i need the headliner fabric (foam backed) for a 81 parisienne brougham coupe (b-body)... do you carry that year???


----------



## llf1213

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm there is just about every type 
of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I 
used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Feb 12 2009, 04:10 PM~12986293
> *i need the headliner fabric (foam backed) for a 81 parisienne brougham coupe (b-body)... do you carry that year???
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by llf1213_@Feb 12 2009, 05:27 PM~12986851
> *Now that is a lot of brass air fittings http://www.liangdianup.com/subpages/airfitting_1.htm  there is just about every type
> of air fitting that you could want. Wholesale prices too. I guess these could be used as small water pipe fitting also. I
> used some of the parts to make my babington wvo burner.
> *


NICE FITTINGS...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## stayfresh726

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Nov 1 2006, 09:19 PM~6488554
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much for this gator skin in a 67 cadillac 4dr


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by stayfresh726_@Mar 4 2009, 11:33 PM~13187560
> *how much for this gator skin in a 67 cadillac 4dr
> *


PM Sent...


----------



## classic53




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## classic53




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

:wave: any new projects


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

PRICE ON TONNEU COVER WITH BUTTON SNAPS FOR ELCO ???


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Apr 14 2009, 02:03 AM~13570077
> *PRICE ON TONNEU COVER WITH BUTTON SNAPS FOR ELCO ???
> *


Starting @ 265.00.


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 22 2006, 11:49 AM~4680257
> *
> *


Anymore picture of this interior? Looking for something similar to this for my 62 impala. Thanks


----------



## BAYLIFEDUECE

Sorry, page 1 first picture of green 62 interior :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Chacho... :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 1947chevvy

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 22 2006, 11:49 AM~4680257
> *
> *


who hasnt owned that car.......


----------



## AK-47

I have a complete Katzkin upholstery kit for a '92 mustang which includes the front seats, rear seat, and headrests. How much would you charge to install?


----------



## Windex

How much to redo this but in dark grey? Just seats and door panels


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Windex_@May 9 2009, 12:16 PM~13837417
> *How much to redo this but in dark grey? Just seats and door panels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Starting @ $1400.00, any color you want...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by AK-47_@May 9 2009, 11:54 AM~13837269
> *I have a complete Katzkin upholstery kit for a '92 mustang which includes the front seats, rear seat, and headrests. How much would you charge to install?
> *


Starting @ $485.00.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## puertorican65

how much for a stayfast top on a 65 rag


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## G&CWireWheels

:thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by G&CWireWheels_@Jun 12 2009, 07:22 AM~14170209
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Jul 4 2009, 08:13 PM~14382357
> *  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## little chris




----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

I have a Cars1 kit for my 64...what kinda price can you give me????


----------



## Stomper714

Dam good thing for LAY IT LOW or else I would of never seen you guys, going to pay you guys a visit soon I'm down the street in ANAHEIM


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Sep 17 2009, 12:07 AM~15105461
> *I have a Cars1 kit for my 64...what kinda price can you give me????
> *


  Hit this guy up for double......lol


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:wave: :wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL

I NEED TO REDO THE VINYL TOP ON MY 91 4DR CADDY! HOW MUCH?


----------



## pauls 1967

hey jesse how would you charge to install a old school look like you tios king orchid interior? let me know thanks


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

Whats up Chacho?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Nov 25 2009, 01:47 PM~15780057
> *hey jesse how would you charge to install a old school look like you tios king orchid interior? let me know thanks
> *


STARTING AT ABOUT $2900.


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 1 2009, 08:33 AM~15831843
> *
> *


----------



## Just_Looking

Thanks, For the nice work done on my 64 impala Guilty Pleasure. Where are those pictures Lil jesse.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Dec 8 2009, 05:04 PM~15916721
> *Thanks, For the nice work done on my 64 impala Guilty Pleasure. Where are those pictures Lil jesse.
> *


I WILL BE POSTING REAL SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

GUILTY PLEASURE ARRIVING @ AJ'S...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## pauls 1967

WHAT ABOUT AIRCRAFT FABRIC? YOU GOT THAT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by pauls 1967_@Dec 10 2009, 07:58 PM~15942970
> *WHAT ABOUT AIRCRAFT FABRIC? YOU GOT THAT
> *


YES... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Just_Looking

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Just_Looking_@Dec 30 2009, 01:16 PM~16134994
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

AJ'S UPHOLSTERY


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

Q vo Laughing Boy??any pics of recent interiors done besides the 64


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 78 Monte 4 Life_@Jan 19 2010, 08:51 PM~16346493
> *Q vo Laughing Boy??any pics of recent interiors done besides the 64
> *


HOPEFULLY SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## bamma




----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 26 2010, 08:44 PM~16423005
> *HOPEFULLY SOON... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ss62vert

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## KANDYLAND

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 9 2010, 09:55 PM~16568621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

ttt


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by SPIRITRUNNER74_@Oct 19 2009, 06:52 PM~15406168
> *
> Hit this guy up for double......lol
> *


 lmao...i just noticed this  :angry: :cheesy:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## Jesus Loves Me

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY+Feb 6 2010, 11:00 PM~16536715-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LAUGHING [email protected] 9 2010, 10:50 PM~16568568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LAUGHING [email protected] 9 2010, 10:53 PM~16568597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LAUGHING [email protected] 9 2010, 10:54 PM~16568608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 9 2010, 10:55 PM~16568621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Dang this is BADDDD azz  :wow: :wow:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Mar 23 2010, 10:37 AM~16974029
> *Dang this is BADDDD azz  :wow:  :wow:
> *


THANKS... :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## dj kurse 1

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 22 2006, 12:47 PM~4680252
> *OVER 25 YEARS OF EXPERIENCE...
> *


excellent work :biggrin: 
planning on ordering some vinyl for my car, doing just the seats and wanted to know how yards would I need? It's a 80 Cadillac Coupe. It's not a D'Elegance interior, just stock. Has rear map pockets on either side of seat on the back.
Thanks!


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 10 2010, 06:50 AM~16568568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sick!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LSHOPPER

HEY BRO HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO REDO COMPLETE A 96 TAHOE 2 DOOR


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by dj kurse 1_@Mar 23 2010, 10:02 PM~16982477
> *excellent work :biggrin:
> planning on ordering some vinyl for my car, doing just the seats and wanted to know how yards would I need? It's a 80 Cadillac Coupe. It's not a D'Elegance interior, just stock. Has rear map pockets on either side of seat on the back.
> Thanks!
> *


YOU ARE PROBABLY LOOKING AT 12 YARDS AT THE MOST. CALL ME AT 714.636.9020 IF YOU HAVE ANY MORE QUESTIONS...THANKS

JESSE


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Mar 25 2010, 02:12 PM~16999908
> *HEY BRO HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE TO REDO COMPLETE A 96 TAHOE 2 DOOR
> *


STARTING FROM $2800 ON UP. DEPENDING ON MATERIALS FROM ORIGINAL TO CUSTOM. CALL ME AT THE SHOP, I NEED MORE DETAILS. 714.636.9020 AND ASK FOR JESSE.

THANKS.


----------



## BEVERLY & ATLANTIC

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 14 2010, 09:42 PM~16295696
> *AJ'S UPHOLSTERY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## KANDYLAND




----------



## Jesus Loves Me

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY+Mar 23 2010, 07:02 PM~16978731-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LAUGHING [email protected] 23 2010, 07:04 PM~16978765
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by LAUGHING [email protected] 23 2010, 07:07 PM~16978793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LAUGHING BOY_@Mar 23 2010, 07:08 PM~16978813
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I guess I like your work Homie 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Jesus Loves Me_@Apr 8 2010, 04:33 PM~17137539
> *I guess I like your work Homie
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## elcaballo84LTD

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 9 2010, 11:53 PM~16568597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by BILLY_THE_KID_@Apr 25 2010, 08:11 PM~17300747
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## ss62vert




----------



## MANIACO RIDER

nice work bro can u give me a rought estimate to do a 64 convertible all complete the og style gracias.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by MANIACO RIDER_@May 14 2010, 03:13 PM~17492749
> *nice work bro can u give me a rought estimate to do a 64 convertible all complete the og style gracias.
> *


PM SENT...


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## ss62vert




----------



## DeeLoc

Awesome work, it was nice chatting with Sr.
Chance find when my brother needed his sliding ragtop fixed! Thanks! Hopefully can bring my lincoln there to get the interior done.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@May 25 2010, 06:35 PM~17603692
> *Awesome work, it was nice chatting with Sr.
> Chance find when my brother needed his sliding ragtop fixed! Thanks! Hopefully can bring my lincoln there to get the interior done.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> siiiick


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> siiiick
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

:biggrin:


----------



## BASH3R

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 14 2010, 07:36 AM~17780761
> *:biggrin:
> *


how much for this in a elco, same colors?? 
bench seat, carpet, headliner dash, and door panels..


----------



## DeeLoc

Can you fabricate a headliner for a 77 Lincoln Mark V? I have a moonroof I'm going to add to my car. I have the stock non moonroof headliner, but don't have one for when the moonroof goes in.


----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

:biggrin:


----------



## wolfie

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jun 21 2010, 07:26 AM~17843865
> *:biggrin:
> *


qvo jesse, its wolfie i use to be pres of latin emperors in central cal. your primo homero told me to say qvo next time i came across you. great work youve been posting up carnal, cuidese, TTT


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by wolfie_@Jul 22 2010, 09:54 PM~18119082
> *qvo jesse, its wolfie i use to be pres of latin emperors in central cal. your primo homero told me to say qvo next time i came across you. great work youve been posting up carnal, cuidese, TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ss62vert




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## bigjoe82

how much for a 63 vert, all interior


----------



## ~KALEIDOSCOPE~




----------



## Stomper714




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74




----------



## CHUPACABRAS




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## TINYROTTY

How much would you charge to install a carpet kit in a 84 oldsmobile. I got it from stock interiors.com


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by TINYROTTY_@Dec 22 2010, 09:27 PM~19399515
> *How much would you charge to install a carpet kit in a 84 oldsmobile.  I got it from stock interiors.com
> *


PM Sent


----------



## DeeLoc

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Dec 20 2010, 09:16 PM~19380988
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did you guys move shop?


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by DeeLoc_@Dec 28 2010, 10:14 PM~19446161
> *did you guys move shop?
> *


 YES...:yes:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## peter cruz

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo Carnal, May Big Jesse, LiL Jesse and the entire Valadez Familia have a safe and sound "New Year" and may 2011 be good to you all. We continue to keep Big Jesse Valadez & the Familia in our prayers. LiL Jesse is that "Rock and Roll Gamgster" that's the name I gave my green 62? If it is that's to cool. 
Con Mucho Respecto Y Amor.
Big Pete from the "BIG BLUE WRECKING CREW"</span>*
:nicoderm: uffin: :420:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Dec 31 2010, 01:02 AM~19465305
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Q-Vo Carnal,  May Big Jesse, LiL Jesse and the entire Valadez Familia have a safe and sound "New Year" and may 2011 be good to you all.  We continue to keep Big Jesse Valadez & the Familia in our prayers.  LiL Jesse  is that "Rock and Roll Gamgster" that's the name I gave my green 62?  If it is that's to cool.
> Con Mucho Respecto Y Amor.
> Big Pete from the "BIG BLUE WRECKING CREW"</span>
> :nicoderm:  uffin:  :420:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank You Peter, have a great new year in 2011. That is Rock and Roll Gangster 62.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## peter cruz

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Jan 3 2011, 09:17 AM~19489479
> *Thank You Peter, have a great new year in 2011.  That is Rock and Roll Gangster 62.
> *


<span style=\'color:black\'>I knew it was. I just had to confirm it before I said anything about it. I miss that clean azz 62 Impala with a complete frame off restoration & built by the "World Famous IMPERIALS Los Angeles Car Club" over at the "IMPALA RANCH" in Chino, CA and interior installed by Jesse himself over at AJ's Auto Upholstery in Garden Grove, CA but is now located at Gil's Auto Center in Bell Gardens, CA. The Valadez Brothers (Gil, Art & Jesse) have all been great at OG style & custom auto interiors. The picture of 'ROLLING STONE JAPAN" magazine and the black & white pic with "Herb Daily" & my 62 "Rock & Roll Gangster" came out in it back in 06. Jesse your in our prayers and Thank You for all you have done for "Low Riding World Wide" my Brother and with much Respect & Love for a true "Low Riding Legend" and I'm very Proud to say Jesse is a <span style=\'color:blue\'>TRUE FRIEND of TECHNIQUES CC! </span></span>


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Jan 11 2011, 02:28 PM~19568069
> *<span style=\'color:black\'>I knew it was.  I just had to confirm it before I said anything about it.  I miss that clean azz 62 Impala with a complete frame off restoration & built by the "World Famous IMPERIALS Los Angeles Car Club" over at the "IMPALA RANCH" in Chino, CA and interior installed by Jesse himself over at AJ's Auto Upholstery in Garden Grove, CA but is now located at Gil's Auto Center in Bell Gardens, CA.  The Valadez Brothers (Gil, Art & Jesse) have all been great at OG style & custom auto interiors.  The picture of 'ROLLING STONE JAPAN" magazine and the black & white pic with "Herb Daily" & my 62 "Rock & Roll Gangster" came out in it back in 06.  Jesse your in our prayers and Thank You for all you have done for "Low Riding World Wide" my Brother and with much Respect & Love for a true "Low Riding Legend" and I'm very Proud to say Jesse is a <span style=\'color:blue\'>TRUE FRIEND of TECHNIQUES CC! </span></span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thank You Peter, I will let my father know. Also, I found some more pics of the 62" and will post up when I get the chance.

LB


----------



## rightwire

how much to do a 64 impala with OG kit send PM thanks


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by rightwire_@Jan 15 2011, 08:34 PM~19608816
> *how much to do a 64 impala with OG kit send PM thanks
> *


PM sent


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:green\'>What an outstanding job Big Jesse did on my 62 Impala "ROCK & ROLL GANGSTER" and Thanks Jesse and our prayers are with you and your Familia at this time my Carnal. Hang in there LiL Jesse and if there is anything we can do just let us know. </span>


----------



## 831impala63

> _Originally posted by LAUGHING BOY_@Feb 9 2010, 10:53 PM~16568597
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How much to do somthing like this on a 63 Impala.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by 831impala63_@Jan 24 2011, 01:54 PM~19684071
> *How much to do somthing like this on a 63 Impala.
> *


PM sent.


----------



## peter cruz

<span style=\'color:blue\'>THANK YOU JESSE FOR ALL THE GREAT MEMORIES AND THE INTERIORS YOU DID OVER THE MANY YEARS YOU'VE BEEN MAKING ALOT OF GENTE'S RIDES LOOK MUCH BETTER EVEN WITH MY 62 "ROCK & ROLL GANGSTER" WITH HIS MAD SKILLS. YOU WILL BE MISSED BUT NEVER FORGOTTEN MAY YOU RIP CARNAL. I LOVE THIS PIC BECAUSE BIG JESSE LOOKS LIKE HE WAS PRAYING. A TRUE LEGEND IN LOW RIDING AND THE OWNER OF THE WORLDS MOST FAMOUS LOW RIDER AND MY FRIEND BIG JESSE "GYPSY ROSE' IMPERIALS LA CC PRESIDENT 2011 AND FOREVER. </span> :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## casper38

:biggrin:


----------



## peter cruz

R.I.P :angel: Chingo foto Homie, "Jesse & Gypsy Rose" Por Vida!
<img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/2moxt1x.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Feb 2 2011, 01:20 PM~19767528
> *R.I.P  :angel: Chingo foto Homie,  "Jesse & Gypsy Rose" Por Vida!
> <img src=\'http://i53.tinypic.com/2moxt1x.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> 
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN

I had my suburban headliner and my daughters trike loveseat done at AJ's. Exceptional work & service  Jesse will be greatly missed :angel:


----------



## CaliLiving

how much to re-do the original front seats back seat and carpet on a 84 buick regal?


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:.

:angel: :angel: :angel: http://abclocal.go.com/kabc/video?id=7942005


----------



## Triple7

Rest in piece Big Jesse met you at the peterson automobile museume a few years back both our rides were being displayed there Cruise in peace ma brother....

Lil jesse how much would it coast to get my 62 impala interior redon all og pattern Fawn color???? Pm me with info please and sorry for the lost of your father bro truely was a wonderful guy...


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by Triple7_@Feb 7 2011, 06:13 PM~19812406
> *Rest in piece Big Jesse met you at the peterson automobile museume a few years back both our rides were being displayed there Cruise in peace ma brother....
> 
> Lil jesse how much would it coast to get my 62 impala interior redon all og pattern Fawn color???? Pm me with info please and sorry for the lost of your father bro truely was a wonderful guy...
> *


PM Sent.


----------



## swagg123

that purple is nice


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by CaliLiving_@Feb 4 2011, 09:27 PM~19792360
> *how much to re-do the original front seats back seat and carpet on a 84 buick regal?
> *


PM Sent.


----------



## LAUGHING BOY

> _Originally posted by swagg123_@Feb 13 2011, 12:44 PM~19858813
> *that purple is nice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LAUGHING BOY




----------



## bigt15

How much for full interior change on 1995 fleetwood brougham. everything from door panels to dash to roof to seats. The seats white leather with black outlining stiches. Also with two Tvs in the heads rests one Tv droping from the middle of the car. Let me know a price please. Thanks


----------



## A&Rplating

831impala63 said:


> How much to do somthing like this on a 63 Impala.


yes how much for something like that


----------



## A&R

ttt


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:nicoderm:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~




----------



## PELON 22

SORRY 2 HEAR ABOUT YOUR POPS HOMIES MAY HE RIDE IN PEACE!!!!! CAN U PM ME A PRICE 2 RE-DO MY 62 HT OG STYLE GRACIAS THE WHOLE CAR CARPET CILING AND ALL ACCEPT THE DASH,


----------

